# Zugriff auf Helligkeitsregler von Handy?



## MikeTheBike (4. Mai 2021)

Hallo, 

zum Regeln der Display-Helligkeit eines Android-Handys gibt es anscheinend 2 Möglichkeiten: 

1. Die Lampen dazu bringen, weniger Helligkeit abzusondern. Das ist das, was man mit dem Helligkeitsregler von Android macht. 

2. Einen Grauschleier über das Bild legen. Das ist das, was diverse Apps aus dem Play Store machen. 

Frage: Kann man eine App programmieren, die 1. kann? (Also auf die Helligkeit der Lampen zugreifen?)

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Robert Zenz (4. Mai 2021)

Du suchst System.Settings.SCREEN_BRIGHTNESS. Wenn ich das richig lese, braucht man dafuer die Berechtigung "WRITE_SETTINGS" im System, beziehungsweise das muss zur Laufzeit angefragt und vom Benutzer erlaubt werden.


----------



## MikeTheBike (7. Mai 2021)

Also wäre es grundsätzlich möglich, so eine App für Andorid zu schreiben? Es hat nicht zufällig jemand hier Lust, das zu tun? Die existierenden Screen-Dimmer-Apps können das, soweit ich gesehen habe, nicht. (Falls ich mich irren sollte, lasse ich mich gerne korrigieren. Ich könnte so eine App wirklich gut gebrauchen. Und es scheint noch einen Android-User zu geben, dem es auch so geht; der schreibt das in einigen Rezensionen der bestehenden Screen-Dimmer-Apps.)

Danke für deine Antwort, Robert.


----------



## kneitzel (7. Mai 2021)

Ich verstehe da gerade nicht den Bedarf.

Auf Android ziehe ich einfach mit dem Finger von Oben auf dem Display und dann habe ich alle möglichen Einstellungen direkt zur Hand. Und das umfasst auch die Helligkeit des Bildschirms. (Von der Bedienung her ist das bei iOS auch ähnlich möglich).

Wozu eine App starten, die das dann einstellt? Und wie kann das die App anbieten um das besser oder einfacher für den Anwender zu machen.

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18312609/change-the-system-brightness-programmatically zeigt den Weg aber recht deutlich auf - das ist dann auch sehr einfach in einer neuen App zu integrieren (und wird dort sogar genannt: "In your onCreate write").

Und einer App diese Rechte geben? Wenn die dann ein Verhalten hat, das ich nicht mag, dann habe ich ein Problem. also ich stelle die Helligkeit ein auf einem anderen Weg und weil da etwas im Hintergrund läuft wird es gleich zurück gesetzt? Damit kann man bestimmt einen User ärgern, aber sinnvoll einsetzen? Aber vielleicht übersehe ich ein Usecase, das kann und will ich nicht ausschließen....


----------



## Robert Zenz (7. Mai 2021)

Kann es sein dass du so etwas wie Tasker oder Automate suchst?


----------



## MikeTheBike (7. Mai 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Ich verstehe da gerade nicht den Bedarf.
> 
> Auf Android ziehe ich einfach mit dem Finger von Oben auf dem Display und dann habe ich alle möglichen Einstellungen direkt zur Hand. Und das umfasst auch die Helligkeit des Bildschirms. (Von der Bedienung her ist das bei iOS auch ähnlich möglich).
> 
> Wozu eine App starten, die das dann einstellt?



Wie du an den tausend bestehenden Screen-Dimmer-Apps siehst, gibt es Menschen, denen die minimale Helligkeit noch zu hell ist. Daher eine App, die es noch dunkler macht. 

Wie gesagt, legen diese Apps nur einen Filter über das Bild, statt "die Lampe runterzuregeln". Als ob du im Wohnzimmer mit Sonnenbrille rumläufst, weil dir die Deckenlampe zu hell ist. Das hat zwei Nachteile: Erstens sparst du keine Energie durch das Runterregeln. Zweitens ist der Kontrast schlechter. 

Für mich persönlich (Hintergrund: Krankheit) ist das ein reales Problem. Wenn ich es so weit runterregle, dass meine Augen es vertragen, ist es nicht mehr lesbar. Mit einem früheren Handy und einer früheren App war das besser, ging es.




kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18312609/change-the-system-brightness-programmatically zeigt den Weg aber recht deutlich auf - das ist dann auch sehr einfach in einer neuen App zu integrieren (und wird dort sogar genannt: "In your onCreate write").
> 
> Und einer App diese Rechte geben? Wenn die dann ein Verhalten hat, das ich nicht mag, dann habe ich ein Problem. also ich stelle die Helligkeit ein auf einem anderen Weg und weil da etwas im Hintergrund läuft wird es gleich zurück gesetzt?



Das mit zurücksetzen hab ich nicht verstanden.


----------



## MikeTheBike (7. Mai 2021)

Robert Zenz hat gesagt.:


> Kann es sein dass du so etwas wie Tasker oder Automate suchst?


Wenn die mehr können als das, was das Betriebssystem auch den humanen User machen lässt, vielleicht. (Reines Automatisieren von User-Aktionen hilft mir natürlich nicht, ich will ja, dass die Lampen noch weniger Licht abstrahlen, als man es normalerweise einstellen kann.) Zu Tasker schreibt einer im Play Store: "Man kann praktisch alles automatisieren, was der Nutzer manuell kann (...), und noch einige Sachen mehr", aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob zu dem "mehr" auch Helligkeitseinstellungen außerhalb der vorgegebenen Range zählen. Ich hab eine Zeitlang auf der Tasker-Website gelesen, aber nichts entsprechendes gefunden.


----------



## kneitzel (7. Mai 2021)

Ok, das habe ich dann soweit verstanden. Nur eben wirst Du nur die Einstellungen von Android anpassen können und wenn da der Bereich nicht reicht, dann wird es schwer.

Da ist dann die Lösung mit der Überlagerung ein interessanter Workaround.

Was ich da sonst noch sehe ist:
- Eingriff auf Systemebene. Das setzt aber dann ggf. ein rooten der Gerätes oder gar das Aufspielen eines Images voraus
- Evtl. eine Hardware-Lösung in Form einer Display Folie? Es gibt ja auch Privacy Screen Protectors, bei denen die Helligkeit ja auch mit reduziert wird ...


----------



## Robert Zenz (7. Mai 2021)

Ach jetzt verstehe ich was du willst. In Android wird die Helligkeit als Unsigned Byte dargestellt, ist also ein Wert zwischen 0 und 255. Das kannst du auch per Tasker Wert-genau kontrollieren. Wenn "1" nicht ausreicht und noch zu hell ist, musst du in den Treiber vom Bildschirm und dort direkt mit der Hardware etwas anderes aushandeln. Das setzt natuerlich entsperrten Bootloader, kompilierbarer Kernel und Image voraus. Und selbst dann kannst du nur das machen was die Hardware wirklich hergibt gegenueber dem Treiber.

Wenn es zum Beispiel ein LineageOS Image fuer das Mobiltelefon gibt, **koennte** es fuer den Maintainer ein Aufwand von 1 Stunde oder sogar weniger sein um dir zu sagen ob das machbar ist, und was machbar ist. Wenn es kein LineageOS gibt, dann kannst du mal anfangen Source Code Pakete vom Hersteller suchen...sehen wir's ein, dann kannst du die Sache vergessen.


----------



## MikeTheBike (7. Mai 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> - Evtl. eine Hardware-Lösung in Form einer Display Folie? Es gibt ja auch Privacy Screen Protectors, bei denen die Helligkeit ja auch mit reduziert wird ...


Ich nehme an, dass der Effekt ähnlich ist wie bei dem Workaround mit Grauschleier. Oder?


----------



## MikeTheBike (7. Mai 2021)

Robert Zenz hat gesagt.:


> Ach jetzt verstehe ich was du willst. In Android wird die Helligkeit als Unsigned Byte dargestellt, ist also ein Wert zwischen 0 und 255. Das kannst du auch per Tasker Wert-genau kontrollieren. Wenn "1" nicht ausreicht und noch zu hell ist,



Aber 1 ist genau das, was ich auch per Hand einstelle, wenn ich den Helligkeitsregler ganz nach links stelle. Richtig?



Robert Zenz hat gesagt.:


> musst du in den Treiber vom Bildschirm und dort direkt mit der Hardware etwas anderes aushandeln. Das setzt natuerlich entsperrten Bootloader, kompilierbarer Kernel und Image voraus. Und selbst dann kannst du nur das machen was die Hardware wirklich hergibt gegenueber dem Treiber.
> 
> Wenn es zum Beispiel ein LineageOS Image fuer das Mobiltelefon gibt, **koennte** es fuer den Maintainer ein Aufwand von 1 Stunde oder sogar weniger sein um dir zu sagen ob das machbar ist, und was machbar ist. Wenn es kein LineageOS gibt, dann kannst du mal anfangen Source Code Pakete vom Hersteller suchen...sehen wir's ein, dann kannst du die Sache vergessen.



Ich verstehe das leider nicht, weil ich kein IT-Mensch mehr bin. (Ich hab früher mal programmiert und wollte mal Java lernen, aber das ist alles schon lange her und ging nicht sehr tief ins Technische.) Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man das weder mal eben für mein Handy anders einstellen kann noch dass man eine entsprechende App programmieren kann? (So programmieren, dass man das auch in den Play Store stellen könnte? Denn wenn das nicht geht, dann brauche ich weder zu fragen, ob jemand das programmieren will, noch brauche ich alle existierenden Screen-Dimmer-Apps durchzulesen oder auszutesten, ob die es vielleicht doch können.) 

Dann bliebe mir nur noch ein kleineres Handy, eventuell von einem Hersteller, bei dem man die Helligkeit weiter runterregeln kann. Kennt ihr zufällig so einen Hersteller bzw. so ein Handy?


----------



## kneitzel (7. Mai 2021)

Das mit dem Workaround kenne ich bisher nicht. Diese "Privacy" Filter kenne ich nur vom Laptop und da beeinflusst es durchaus die Qualität. (Und da ist das Ziel ja auch nur, dass von der Seite nicht mehr geschaut werden kann.

Was mir noch gerade einfällt: Es gibt ja auch Verdunklungs-Folie - Das könnte man prinzipiell auch einmal probieren. Die kann man einmal dran halten. Also so Folien die manche sich an die Autofenster machen ... und statt das zu befestigen einfach mal Handy drunter halten und schauen? Evtl. ist dies irgendwo testbar...

Wenn es nicht zwingend ein bestimmtes Handy sein muss, dann wäre aber eine Anfrage beim XDA Forum eine gute Idee. Da gibt es evtl. Hinweis zu Smartphones, die diesbezüglich gut anzupassen sind.


----------



## MikeTheBike (7. Mai 2021)

Danke, vielleicht komme ich da weiter. Irgendwie muss es ja eine Lösung geben ...


----------



## kneitzel (7. Mai 2021)

MikeTheBike hat gesagt.:


> Dann bliebe mir nur noch ein kleineres Handy, eventuell von einem Hersteller, bei dem man die Helligkeit weiter runterregeln kann. Kennt ihr zufällig so einen Hersteller bzw. so ein Handy?


Evtl. einfach mal in einem Laden die dort ausgestellten Smartphones anschauen? Es gibt ja einige Händler, bei denen man diverse Smrtphones auch in die Hand nehmen kann.

Mein Samsung S10 war so dunkel, dass ich Probleme hatte, es wieder heller zu kriegen. Aber ob das dunkel genug ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen.

Bezüglich der Idee von Robert: Da geht es darum, dass man Zugriff auf alle Möglichkeiten des Smartphones bekommt. Das erfordert aber einiges an Wissen und bietet in der Regel auch Stolperfallen und nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es dann immer wieder einzelne Dinge, die nicht so gut funktionieren. Daher wären meine Ideen evtl. wirklich die Folie oder eben mal ein Austesten diverses Smartphones.

Ich drücke Dir da die Daumen, dass Du fündig wirst (Ich habe so Probleme zum Glück nicht. Bei extremen Migräneanfällen habe ich aber auch extreme Lichtempfindlichkeit und einmal kam so ein Fall, da war ich da leider draußen mit meiner Frau unterwegs und es war ein Horrortrip, bis ich endlich im Dunkeln war ...)


----------



## MikeTheBike (7. Mai 2021)

Besagt die Antwort von Robert, dass das Programmieren einer entsprechenden App nicht möglich ist? (Ich meine eine App, die den Regeln von Google folgt, nicht irgendwas, das man als Jailbreak oder Hacking bezeichnen würde. Eine App, wo auch alles andere noch funktioniert.) 

Danke für die vielen Hinweise. Für dich wäre dann so eine Sonnenbrille wohl geeignet, die auch an den Seiten weitgehend geschlossen ist. (Oder Skibrille.) Ich hab so eine große, weitgehend geschlossene, die über die normale Brille gezogen werden kann.


----------



## kneitzel (7. Mai 2021)

MikeTheBike hat gesagt.:


> Besagt die Antwort von Robert, dass das Programmieren einer entsprechenden App nicht möglich ist? (Ich meine eine App, die den Regeln von Google folgt, nicht irgendwas, das man als Jailbreak oder Hacking bezeichnen würde. Eine App, wo auch alles andere noch funktioniert.)
> 
> Danke für die vielen Hinweise. Für dich wäre dann so eine Sonnenbrille wohl geeignet, die auch an den Seiten weitgehend geschlossen ist. (Oder Skibrille.) Ich hab so eine große, weitgehend geschlossene, die über die normale Brille gezogen werden kann.


Ja genau, das besagen unsere Antworten leider.

Und ich habe damals dann einige Sonnenbrillen probiert aber nichts taugliches gefunden. Aber sowas kommt zum Glück selten vor und in der Regel erkennt man ja die Anzeichen rechtzeitig.


----------



## MikeTheBike (7. Mai 2021)

Wenn du bei Amazon 'sonnenbrille über brille' suchst, kriegst du so was angezeigt, was ich mir gekauft habe. 

Dann nochmals danke und schönes Wochenende


----------



## MikeTheBike (18. Jun 2021)

Hallo, 

ich muss das Thema nochmal aufgreifen. Ich hab inzwischen recherchiert und gelernt, dass mein altes Handy ein OLED-Display hatte und das neue (nicht vertragene) Handy ein IPS-Display. OLED (bei Samsung heißt es AMOLED) bedeutet organische LEDs, und das heißt, es gibt nur eine Schicht: Die Lampen sind die Pixel. Die LEDs haben jeweils eine Farbe, die ausgestrahlt wird. 

Anders bei IPS, einer LCD-Technik: Es gibt eine Schicht Lampen, die weißes Licht ausstrahlt, und darüber eine Schicht Pixel / Flüssigkristalle, die jeweils eine bestimmte Farbe annehmen. 

Meine Frage: Was tut denn eine Dimmer-App im Falle eines OLED-Displays? Es kann ja eigentlich nur so sein, dass das Betriebssystem dann die LEDs schwächer abstrahlen lässt. Also das, was ich gerne hätte. Somit müsste ich mir wieder ein OLED-Handy kaufen. Oder? (Problem ist, es scheint keine kleinen OLED-Handys zu geben, außer ganz kleine, die aber keine richtigen Smartphones mehr sind.) 

Und noch eine andere Frage: Kann man eine App programmieren (oder gibt es sie bereits), mit der man einstellen kann, dass bei einer bestimmten ANDEREN App die Farben invers gestellt werden? Also nicht das gesamte Handy auf Invers-Farben stellen, sondern pro App? (Hintergrund: Ich nutze eine App mit weißem Hintergrund, die keinen Dark Mode hat. Genau diese App würde ich gerne umstellen, ansonsten aber auf Invers-Farben verzichten, u.a. weil im Invers-Modus die Dark Modes anderer Apps wieder sinnlos werden.) 

Danke.


----------

